

The Anti-Dashboard Manifesto - akerl_
http://neugierig.org/software/blog/2014/07/anti-dashboard-manifesto.html

======
akerl_
For anybody looking to apply this mindset on OSX, Bartender is a great app for
organizing and filtering menu bar icons:

[http://www.macbartender.com/](http://www.macbartender.com/)

------
satyajitranjeev
You should give rio window manager from the plan9port a shot. There is no
cascading, window borders, background etc.

